# Front license plates



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I bought my new Atlas SE with technology FWD 3 weeks ago in CA. License plates arrived last week.

There are no front license plates brackets in the car. Also, the manual says that I should keep the area below the VW symbol clear (including a portion of the front bumper where you'd instinctively put the front license plates), because of all the sensors in the car (front assist).

I'd like to know what you guys are doing to affix the license plates to your Atlases. Specifically:
1. where are you putting it?
2. are you drilling into the bumper? Did anyone find a no-drill option?
3. If you have an SE with technology or above, did you have any issue with the front assist sensors?
4. Any general recommendations for someone who's never installed license plates by themselves? (I know - lame, but I came from a state where you'd drive out of the dealer's lot with the license plates already installed for you )

Thanks!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a SEL and my dealer put the front plate on for me. I didn't look closely to see exactly how they did it, but after reading that same part of the manual I was slightly concerned. However, in practice I've seen zero problems with the plate mounted there. Honestly, I don't know where else you could really put it. Seemed strange to me that they blocked out such a large box in that illustration though.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

utsava said:


> I have a SEL and my dealer put the front plate on for me. I didn't look closely to see exactly how they did it, but after reading that same part of the manual I was slightly concerned. However, in practice I've seen zero problems with the plate mounted there. Honestly, I don't know where else you could really put it. Seemed strange to me that they blocked out such a large box in that illustration though.


Thanks for the reply, utsava. It really is a big chunk of the bumper that they say you're not supposed to block.
Could you take a look when you get a chance to see if they drilled into the bumper? I know I will probably have no other choice than drilling, but I'm already dreading that moment...


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Front plate Mounting*

I also had the plates put on by the dealer, and they mounted them in the area that is not to be blocked according to the manual. However, as utsava says, no problems in practice. The Front Assist works (I've seen the symbols displaying correctly on the dash); the lane keeping assist also works as before (I believe those cameras are mounted on the rear view mirror housing). The only thing I have not tried is the Adaptive Cruise Control. That transmitter is mounted behind the VW logo on the grill, and is the reason the manual wants you to keep the front bumper clean. If mud, ice, or snow accumulate in that area, it could build up enough to obstruct the ACC radar transmitter. I don't think there's anything behind the bumper that you would block by putting a license plate there. 
Yes, they drilled into the bumper to mount the license plate. Sorry.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

Fgv1it said:


> I also had the plates put on by the dealer, and they mounted them in the area that is not to be blocked according to the manual. However, as utsava says, no problems in practice. The Front Assist works (I've seen the symbols displaying correctly on the dash); the lane keeping assist also works as before (I believe those cameras are mounted on the rear view mirror housing). The only thing I have not tried is the Adaptive Cruise Control. That transmitter is mounted behind the VW logo on the grill, and is the reason the manual wants you to keep the front bumper clean. If mud, ice, or snow accumulate in that area, it could build up enough to obstruct the ACC radar transmitter. I don't think there's anything behind the bumper that you would block by putting a license plate there.
> Yes, they drilled into the bumper to mount the license plate. Sorry.


Yes, definitely agree there's probably nothing in there that would interfere with the ACC, and they're probably just being overly cautious. Even in promo images they've put the license plates where you're "not supposed to".



















In any case, since I'll be doing this myself, not by the dealer, it doesn't hurt to be cautious - especially because CA gives us 90 days to put the license plates. Can you let me know if ACC is working fine? Thanks!


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

There are usually some tiny dimples in the bumper where the screws should go. Take a close look at it and see if you can find them. Mine were put on at the dealer or I'd check myself.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

There is supposed to be a bracket though. First couple batches of Atlas's were missing the bracket. You can certainly call the dealer and ask the for bracket if you want and there will be guides to line it up correctly.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> There is supposed to be a bracket though. First couple batches of Atlas's were missing the bracket. You can certainly call the dealer and ask the for bracket if you want and there will be guides to line it up correctly.


that's great info, thanks shawshank. 
just curious, how did you get that communication? Just wondering if my dealer will have that same info or know what I'm talking about if I mention that document to them.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

cofre_atlas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my new Atlas SE with technology FWD 3 weeks ago in CA. License plates arrived last week.
> 
> ...


I read your post and freaked out because I bought my Atlas yesterday but forgot to ask if it had a front license plate bracket because I hate them and unless you live in Santa Monica you're very unlikely to get a fix it ticket for not having one. Luckily when I picked it up,this morning my Atlas was bracketless so heart attack averted! If you really want a front plate I would just take it to the dealer and they'll do it for you.


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

cofre_atlas said:


> Yes, definitely agree there's probably nothing in there that would interfere with the ACC, and they're probably just being overly cautious. Even in promo images they've put the license plates where you're "not supposed to".
> 
> In any case, since I'll be doing this myself, not by the dealer, it doesn't hurt to be cautious - especially because CA gives us 90 days to put the license plates. Can you let me know if ACC is working fine? Thanks!


I had a chance to use the ACC today, and there were no problems. It works just like it did before the plates were put on.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

Fgv1it said:


> I had a chance to use the ACC today, and there were no problems. It works just like it did before the plates were put on.


Awesome, thanks! That makes me a little less uncomfortable...  Now onto drilling my bumper


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

cofre_atlas said:


> that's great info, thanks shawshank.
> just curious, how did you get that communication? Just wondering if my dealer will have that same info or know what I'm talking about if I mention that document to them.


I works in sales at a dealership.


----------



## 2018_Atlas_SEL (Jun 7, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has considered using a good quality (3M?) 2-sided automotive trim tape to affix the license plate to the front bumper. This is what I am considering rather than drilling holes in the bumper cover.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

2018_Atlas_SEL said:


> Just wondering if anyone has considered using a good quality (3M?) 2-sided automotive trim tape to affix the license plate to the front bumper. This is what I am considering rather than drilling holes in the bumper cover.


I plan to use zip ties and a license plate bracket. I'll try to mount it this weekend. Will post pictures if successful.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

cofre_atlas said:


> I plan to use zip ties and a license plate bracket. I'll try to mount it this weekend. Will post pictures if successful.


OK guys, it worked. Here's the final result and what it looked like before I put the plates on:
http://imgur.com/a/ET3tC


If anyone's interested, this is what I used:
I got zip ties that looked strong enough to withstand the vibrations, temperature variations, rain, wind etc (I hope they will indeed work): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N2M308O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

the bracket is really cheap, but it looked good enough, and was pretty easy to install: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00032K4VA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Overall I think it looks decent enough. I haven't driven yet after putting the license plates on but if I find that I'm getting noise, vibrations or any weird behavior I'll let you know. I hope this helps.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

You're not worried about blocking airflow to that lower radiator? (Or maybe your model doesn't have that? Hard to tell in the photo.)

For cars with park assist, that location will cover the camera and maybe interfere with the sensors.

Here's the stock mount. I'd rather not have it, but it's not awful.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Had my front plate mount installed last week at dealership*

In California it's required 
It doesn't look too bad... But as I was inspecting the install, I noticed louvres that I can manually move at the lower grill. I didn't look too closely at that time... but I think it is able to be closed by a servo motor???


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

I was worried about that radiator, but at the same time... I reaaaally didn't want to drill the bumper, so just decided to give it a shot and see what happens. So far nothing wrong.

My car doesn't have park assist, but if it had, then yes, that location wouldn't be possible at all.

Thanks for the picture of the stock mount. It really doesn't look bad. If my set up starts interfering with that radiator then I'll have to go for it.



not_so_furious said:


> You're not worried about blocking airflow to that lower radiator? (Or maybe your model doesn't have that? Hard to tell in the photo.)
> 
> For cars with park assist, that location will cover the camera and maybe interfere with the sensors.
> 
> Here's the stock mount. I'd rather not have it, but it's not awful.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Front License Plates*

What is everyone doing for front plates? I am really hesitant to drill holes into my brand new car for the front bumper...


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

SooprmanX said:


> What is everyone doing for front plates? I am really hesitantj to drill holes into my brand new car for the front bumper...


I don't have a front license plate and won't be putting one on. Although California requires one its very rare that you'll get a fixit ticket.


----------



## dbjb (Sep 10, 2017)

Same. No plate. Even in California. Don't want to ruin the lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8702257-Front-license-plates


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

SooprmanX said:


> What is everyone doing for front plates? I am really hesitant to drill holes into my brand new car for the front bumper...


zip ties were my solution: https://imgur.com/a/ET3tC


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Park Pilot and Area View Camera*

Would the plates not block the Park Pilot and Area View Camera?

http://imgur.com/vXq0kZh


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

DIRANONI said:


> Would the plates not block the Park Pilot and Area View Camera?
> 
> http://imgur.com/vXq0kZh


I think so, if your trim has them. Mine is SE with tech, so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

cofre_atlas said:


> I was worried about that radiator, but at the same time... I reaaaally didn't want to drill the bumper, so just decided to give it a shot and see what happens. So far nothing wrong.
> 
> My car doesn't have park assist, but if it had, then yes, that location wouldn't be possible at all.
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the stock mount. It really doesn't look bad. If my set up starts interfering with that radiator then I'll have to go for it.




Are you still happy with the zip tie mount. I purchased the same setup you recommended from Amazon. Any overheating issues?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

They don't drill it right into the bumper do they??? I am in VA and pick up mine tomorrow...coming from PA where they don't use a front plate.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> They don't drill it right into the bumper do they??? I am in VA and pick up mine tomorrow...coming from PA where they don't use a front plate.


Yes, they do. I'm in Illinois and I think I told every employee at the dealership (I'm not kidding) that I didn't want the front plate frame mounted or a metallic dealership sticker on the rear hatch.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

I always tell them no dealer stickers! If they don't drill it I guess it's the zip tie method...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TiGeo said:


> ....If they don't drill it I guess it's the zip tie method....


Or just don't run a front plate. It's not a felony.....


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> I don't have a front license plate and won't be putting one on. Although California requires one its very rare that you'll get a fixit ticket.


Same with me. We got an R Line, no way I would have the dealer drill the bumper. My sales consultant went as far to not even put a rear plate frame on at my request for no plates or drilling for the front.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*ZIP solution and stick on plates?*

Setup ZIP tie solution, looks pretty slick IMO. I am not drilling bumper. I Found this in my search as well:


High-quality adhesive license plate replica:


Apparently you send a high RES pic of you plate and they send you an exact stick on replica.

http://customlicenseplates.us/how-to-use.php


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm still with the same setup and had no issues so far.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Picked mine up today. The stock mount drilled in is fine. No issue here. It is unlikely that I will live in a state that doesn't require a f. plate.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Ready for plates!!! Thanks for the idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

*Taking Off Front License Plate Holder*

I forgot to ask the dealer to now install the fold license plate holder. It looks to be held in with the pop-out plug inserts. I thought to get them out you pushed the middle hole hard and they popped out enough to pull out. That doesn't seem to be working. Am I doing it right or am I missing something?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What are you going to do with the drilled holes?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pissed! Just realized (after a lot of looking and finally measuring it) that my dealer got the f. plate bracket off-center...it's only 1/4" but you can see it if you look. I *hope* that I have room to re-drill it in the center...ain't no way I'm having them do it. Bummed.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sutt said:


> .....thought to get them out you pushed the middle hole hard and they popped out enough to pull out. That doesn't seem to be working. Am I doing it right or am I missing something?


If you truly did push the center pin completely out, them you need to pull really hard to remove the plate. Or try prying out the fastener first.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Pissed! Just realized (after a lot of looking and finally measuring it) that my dealer got the f. plate bracket off-center...it's only 1/4" but you can see it if you look. I *hope* that I have room to re-drill it in the center...ain't no way I'm having them do it. Bummed.


I wondered myself how they would line it up as there aren’t any dimples on the number as guides like in some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> I wondered myself how they would line it up as there aren’t any dimples on the number as guides like in some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I have seen the dimples on some cars that are from out of state and don't have f. plates. Easy job though...masking tape down the center of the VW symbol....measure twice cut once!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just glad my dealer has a standing order to not drill front bumpers on any of their cars. I'm on my 3rd purchase, from them, and no drilled front bumpers. They'll zip tie them on, per the owner's request.

And they won't put the dealer name on the rear, neither. . Must be with that specific dealership only, but their other dealerships (other brands) will have their names plastered on the rear. LOL.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I'm just glad my dealer has a standing order to not drill front bumpers on any of their cars. I'm on my 3rd purchase, from them, and no drilled front bumpers. They'll zip tie them on, per the owner's request.
> 
> And they won't put the dealer name on the rear, neither. . Must be with that specific dealership only, but their other dealerships (other brands) will have their names plastered on the rear. LOL.


The few times I have bought cars I always have them remove all the dealer crap.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

In reply to KarstGeo: I wasn't planning on doing anything with them. This is also the first time I have had to deal with a front plate removal. I don't know what to expect when I take it off and how big the holes will be.

Mod: would have been nice to have been told my thread was moved to this one. I have now deleted my reply and now reposted it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sutt said:


> In reply to KarstGeo: I wasn't planning on doing anything with them. This is also the first time I have had to deal with a front plate removal. I don't know what to expect when I take it off and how big the holes will be.
> 
> Mod: would have been nice to have been told my thread was moved to this one. I have now deleted my reply and now reposted it.


I looked at mine today; yes, it looks like those push-type fasteners rather than screws into drilled holes. I was nervous messing with it and mine needs to move 1/4" to the d. side. I may have to just bite it and have the dealer do it when it goes in for an oil change at 5K or a recall/warranty work. I need to get just see what I am dealing with in terms of the holes and how close they are to the edges of hte plate when I move it over the 1/4" Measure twice cut once!


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Am I correctly remembering that you push the little button in the center in and the fastener should pop out a little?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sutt said:


> Am I correctly remembering that you push the little button in the center in and the fastener should pop out a little?


No. All the pin does is hold the fingers in the hole tight. Once you push the pin completely in, then pull hard to pull pins out of the holes.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sutt said:


> I forgot to ask the dealer to now install the fold license plate holder. It looks to be held in with the pop-out plug inserts. I thought to get them out you pushed the middle hole hard and they popped out enough to pull out. That doesn't seem to be working. Am I doing it right or am I missing something?


Anyone on how these work? I pushed the center in a bit and nothing...maybe I didn't push far enough? Just don't want to f it up.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Anyone on how these work? I pushed the center in a bit and nothing...maybe I didn't push far enough? Just don't want to f it up.


the middle push pin is only to unlock the whole unit. You'll need to grab the most outer edge and pull out the complete pin.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

*I need a front plate bracket*

I just bought a car from a state that doesn't require a front plate but mine does. Any options that are more creative than drilling the front bumper?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why not run without the front plate?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

What's wrong with the factory one that drills into the bumper? Less fuss and a lot cheaper than a tow hook license plate mount that people buy


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*My 2 Cents*

Good Day,

I would contact the Dealership that you purchased the VW from and ask them to please mail you an Atlas Front License Plate Holder. If you purchased an R-Line, it is a different Front License Plate Holder as well. Regardless of what the State Law for Front License Plates, the New Vehicle should have contained the frame in the trunk/cargo area, along with mats and trunk blocks, and they can easily take one from another vehicle or have parts order one and null out the cost.

Thanks,


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Look at post #15 here (there's a link to photos) for how someone used a universal bracket and zip ties on a non-R-Line. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8702257-Front-license-plates

Here's a photo from the second page of the thread:


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

That worked out better than expected but I've got the camera down there. I guess I'll try to obtain the factory one and drill.


----------



## tucsonans (Nov 25, 2018)

I had success with a grill bracket from SlyBrackets.com.


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

I HATE how mine came preinstalled. I tried to take it off and then I discovered the HORROR and then just left it on. No way to cover the holes. :'''( I may vinyl wrap the holder to look better and then actually put the plate on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

audiyos said:


> I HATE how mine came preinstalled. I tried to take it off and then I discovered the HORROR and then just left it on. No way to cover the holes. :'''( I may vinyl wrap the holder to look better and then actually put the plate on.


And for what reason did you accept a vehicle with the plate bracket installed?


----------



## richoki (Sep 14, 2019)

The dealer mounted the license plate off-center on the plastic part , so I decided to go with the zip tie route. 

Anyone know any methods to fill the holes in the plastic?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

@ richoki i did a quick and cheap workaround for the time being. I placed plastic plugs for now. From a far, you don't notice it.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

*anyone use the platypus plate holder*

Does anyone use the platypus plate holder, I had one on my Golf R. They screw on to the front bumper, where you would screw in a threaded tow hook but I don't know if that is a feature on the USA built cars


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocketjay1 said:


> ....screw in a threaded tow hook but I don't know if that is a feature on the USA built cars


Yes.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

*volkswagen atlas tow hook license plate kit*

I have a 2020 atlas I'm looking for a tow hook license plate kit does anyone know what company bracket works with the Atlas


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

samwoo said:


> I have a 2020 atlas I'm looking for a tow hook license plate kit does anyone know what company bracket works with the Atlas


There's no front tow hook on the Atlas.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

chipster said:


> *In California it's required *
> It doesn't look too bad... But as I was inspecting the install, I noticed louvres that I can manually move at the lower grill. I didn't look too closely at that time... but I think it is able to be closed by a servo motor???


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*Front License Plate Bracket*



samwoo said:


> I have a 2020 atlas I'm looking for a tow hook license plate kit does anyone know what company bracket works with the Atlas


I'm not liking the drilled mount front bracket either. I've done a lot of research, here's what I've come up with:

There are plenty (well a few) front towing eye license plate brackets on the market. But none for a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport. There is one company that made one for the 2019 Atlas, but it's "no longer available".

I guess the Cross Sport is too new- I want some other items from Weather Tech, but they don't make them yet.

Using the part # for the CS towing eye, I discovered that it's the same as the 2016 Touareg.

US Millworks makes a towing eye bracket for a 2016 Touareg. http://www.usmillworks.com/vw.html

Kind of pricey, but I ordered one. 

If they really do have it, and if it really does or doesn't work. I'll let you know.


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*Not this time!*

OK, the Touareg ploy did not work. The space between the towing eye and the bodywork on the Touareg is much smaller than the Atlas. So now, since I've been investigating this and am usually like a dog with a bone, I'm working on using the towing eye, after cutting and tapping one, so I can bolt a bracket to it, to make my own license plate mount. I will not drill holes in my bumper... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Honestly, just run without a front plate. We drove our Atlas for a year and a half in Northern Virginia without a front plate and never had a single issue. If you ever street park, just put the front plate on the dash. 

BTW, pretty happy I (and the dealer we bought from) never installed a front plate, as we now live in Michigan, which is a no-front-plate-state.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

That's what I've been doing all this time and I haven't had an issue but I'd still rather be compliant. One less thing to worry about. I'm pretty sure that ticket is like $100 now.

The sel premium doesn't have any kind of tow hook in the front does it?

I'm halfway wondering if I could design and print a sticker, but at that point I should probably just drill. Does the factory plate bracket have any hardware behind the front bumper?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Mustang Matt said:


> That's what I've been doing all this time and I haven't had an issue but I'd still rather be compliant. One less thing to worry about. I'm pretty sure that ticket is like $100 now.
> 
> The sel premium doesn't have any kind of tow hook in the front does it?
> 
> I'm halfway wondering if I could design and print a sticker, but at that point I should probably just drill. Does the factory plate bracket have any hardware behind the front bumper?


No tow hook in our an SEL Premium. None of my cars, tbh, have front license plates. NJ requires them. Haven't had any issues to date in getting pulled over because of it. And we also have a town cop living 2 doors down from us. I think it would really just be an issue of they pull you over for other reason, say speeding, most likely they will hit you up with the " no tags" for the front which has happened in my R32. But only once in the 12 yrs I have owned it. And he ended up not giving me a speeding ticket and just write me the no tags which I'm perfectly fine with .Or also, if you end up going through a town where they are not "as busy" 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Mustang Matt said:


> That's what I've been doing all this time and I haven't had an issue but I'd still rather be compliant. One less thing to worry about. I'm pretty sure that ticket is like $100 now.
> 
> The sel premium doesn't have any kind of tow hook in the front does it?
> 
> I'm halfway wondering if I could design and print a sticker, but at that point I should probably just drill. Does the factory plate bracket have any hardware behind the front bumper?


Obviously totally up to you. But in my own calculus, between the hassle, time, and cost of trying to figure out a front plate solution versus taking my chances, the scale tipped pretty strongly to the latter. As the other poster said, so long as you don't speed or get tickets, the chances are likely quite low -- especially driving a rather inconspicuous SUV.

The factory front plate holder (I still have mine, if you want to pay shipping I'll send it to you  ) just screws into the front bumper plastic. Pretty ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Mustang Matt said:


> That's what I've been doing all this time and I haven't had an issue but I'd still rather be compliant. One less thing to worry about. I'm pretty sure that ticket is like $100 now.
> 
> The sel premium doesn't have any kind of tow hook in the front does it?
> 
> I'm halfway wondering if I could design and print a sticker, but at that point I should probably just drill. Does the factory plate bracket have any hardware behind the front bumper?


But if you are adamant and worried about it, check this out 

https://licenseplatewrap.com/ . This looks specific to CA. But search for something similar

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> But if you are adamant and worried about it, check this out
> 
> https://licenseplatewrap.com/ . This looks specific to CA. But search for something similar


I've seen more than one car with a stick-on Ohio front plate. But as of this past July, OH doesn't require a front plate anymore.


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*Update. This just becomes more and more mysterious!*

Finally found a towing eye made for the 2020 Atlas Cross Sport. Genuine VW part. From a dealer.

But it doesn't fit MY CS!

Maybe I've got a counterfeit VW! 

The correct part number is too big a diameter! WTF?

I measured the bolt and it's the correct size. I can't measure the hole because it's too far behind the bodywork to get in there.

I'm mulling my next move...:banghead:


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*This is getting really murky*

Now another mystery...

There is NO receptacle for a towing eye in the 2020 Cross Sport.

There's a hole, but no threads.

Probably why there was no towing eye in the trunk. And this comes from VW corporate. American-made CS have no towing eye because... well, so far nobody can tell me. Even the part that's in the VWparts database won't even go through the hole that has no threads.

Everyone I've talked to doesn't understand the deletion.

Does anyone out there understand it?

:banghead:


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

mhjett said:


> There's no front tow hook on the Atlas.


My 2020 Atlas R-line has one. Looking for a tow hook license plate holder. If anyone knows of one, please let me know.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

mhjett said there wasnt any, maybe thats why?

I'm not sure, we have a tiguan amongst the rest of the vdubs. My egolf was $14k off sticker, so I just took it with the front plate. The tiguan does not have a front plate on it. Also California


----------

